# New Douglas 7s!



## CooleyJr (Mar 12, 2011)

Douglas Scope 727 Nat Ash 7 String Guitar Natural at RondoMusic.com
This is essentially the SR370 with a 27 inch scale.






Douglas Hadron 727 NA Floyd at RondoMusic.com
That's a 22 fret HSH 7 modeled off of one of the Douglas 6s.





More scale options FTW!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm diggin the hadron! Looks like the perfect beginner 7 (except for the lack of 24 frets)


----------



## JamesM (Mar 12, 2011)

I want some super cheap Douglas hardtails.

Oh yeah.


----------



## ZackP3750 (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, Douglas has finally given me a good enough reason to buy one of their guitars. I'm definitely looking into a Hadron


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 12, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I want some super cheap Douglas hardtails.
> 
> Oh yeah.



They DID have the...... Grendel.. lol


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh god. I may just have to pull the trigger on the hadron...


----------



## Razzy (Mar 12, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Douglas Hadron 727 NA Floyd at RondoMusic.com
> That's a 22 fret HSH 7 modeled off of one of the Douglas 6s.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beginner nothing, I had the six string version of this, and it was a GREAT guitar for the money. I'm definitely buying one of these.






See? look how happy I was with it.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 12, 2011)

I wanted the Hadron until I saw it was 27" scale. Good thing too, I don't need more guitars


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 12, 2011)

They both have Floyds and one has 22 frets. 

Shame, they look quite nice apart from that.


----------



## Invader (Mar 12, 2011)

There's a joke just waiting to be made about the "Hadron".


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 12, 2011)

I've got a hardon for that Hadron.


----------



## DVRP (Mar 12, 2011)

These look dope!


----------



## adrock (Mar 12, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I want some super cheap Douglas hardtails.
> 
> Oh yeah.


very true. that would be perfect. but i've been waiting for something like these for a while, i still might have to buy one. they're so fucking cheap, i can't build anything at that price range.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 13, 2011)

I need that Hadron, for the name(Can't help but think of the LHC) its a baritone, HSH, and 22 frets!

Hopefully they'll still be this cheap if they're released in the summer.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, I just saw this, fuck. I want one super bad now. I have the Douglas "Scope" thing (the sr-370). And I like it, but I would kill to have a 27 scale one...and the Douglas Hardon is fucking sextacular. My friend owns the 6 string version in red...and I'm borrowing it. Cool thing, I'm buying it off him  but now I want the 7 version. WHERE BE MY PAYCHECK JOB!?


Edit: I think Rondo should open up a Douglas Custom shop someday...or semi custom. How cool would that be?


----------



## Kr1zalid (Mar 13, 2011)

More of these... NOW!!


----------



## masterdebradwic (Mar 13, 2011)

Funny enough I was going to start a new thread lol, but I just pulled the trigger on a scope 727! I was going to get the hadron, but I wanted 24 frets and I like bolt on necks better. Hopefully the 27 inch scale won't be too much of an adjustment. Will definitley have a ngd thread soon!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 13, 2011)

I wish they offered the hardon in 25.5


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 13, 2011)

wannabguitarist said:


> I wish they offered the hardon in 25.5



HAH!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm selling my Hellraiser right now to get a bit of cash, and that Hardon is looking mighty fine as a lower end replacement. Wait, did I just say that? I'll echo the previous sentiments in this thread: 25.5" scale and 24 frets, please! Either that, or get rid of that hideous heel on the Scope. Still, I'd buy it as is. I wonder if there will be any colored finishes for the Hadron. I always thought this would look sweet as a 7: Douglas WRL 590 Floyd TGR Green at RondoMusic.com


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 14, 2011)

The "Scope" which I'll still call the sr370, has the huge heel but it doesn't get in the way at all. At least for my playing style it doesn't.


----------



## kmanick (Mar 14, 2011)

$225.00???????
who is making these 12 year old chineese girls?


----------



## Demigod417 (Mar 14, 2011)

are douglas's good quality? i think i'd rather get an agile


----------



## ArrowHead (Mar 14, 2011)

He seems to be moving UPWARD with the names. The Grundel, then the Hardon. Next up is the Douglas Nature Trail and the Douglas Innie and Outie (hard tail/whammy options).


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 14, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> I'm selling my Hellraiser right now to get a bit of cash, and that Hardon is looking mighty fine as a lower end replacement. Wait, did I just say that? I'll echo the previous sentiments in this thread: 25.5" scale and 24 frets, please! Either that, or get rid of that hideous heel on the Scope. Still, I'd buy it as is. I wonder if there will be any colored finishes for the Hadron. I always thought this would look sweet as a 7: Douglas WRL 590 Floyd TGR Green at RondoMusic.com



I'd actually prefer it to be trans green, 25.5 scale, and keep the 22 frets exactly like the 6-string model. But then I'm weird and only have 22 fret guitars at the moment


----------



## jordanky (Mar 15, 2011)

That Hadron is seriously tempting me right now. Anyone have an idea about the neck profile on these?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 15, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I'd actually prefer it to be trans green, 25.5 scale, and keep the 22 frets exactly like the 6-string model. But then I'm weird and only have 22 fret guitars at the moment


I can deal with 22.


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 15, 2011)

^ I guess wait for the NGD threads for the few people in here who said they'd pulled the trigger on them.  But if it's anything like my Douglas, I'd say it's a medium thin C shape. Can't be sure how the 7s will turn out though...


----------



## jordanky (Mar 15, 2011)

ivancic1al said:


> ^ I guess wait for the NGD threads for the few people in here who said they'd pulled the trigger on them.  But if it's anything like my Douglas, I'd say it's a medium thin C shape. Can't be sure how the 7s will turn out though...



I just checked the neck thickness vs an Ibanez RG7321 which has a little bit of a chunky neck in my opinion. The Douglas will be a little bit thicker! I'm not sure how I feel about this haha


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh boy, well if you though the Ibby was thick then  yeah, Douglas will be thicker. I have pretty large-ish hands and need to have some thick wood to wrap them around. 


...


----------



## jordanky (Mar 15, 2011)

Hopefully someone can chime in after they get it then. These things look killer, I'm just not a fan of huge necks.


----------



## beneharris (Mar 15, 2011)

its to bad douglas isn't doing any lefty 7 strings. i would be very inclined to pick one of these up. they look killer for the money


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 15, 2011)

kmanick said:


> $225.00???????
> who is making these 12 year old chineese girls?



225$ For a neckthru guitar... Who would have said it a few years back...


----------



## masterdebradwic (Mar 15, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> The "Scope" which I'll still call the sr370, has the huge heel but it doesn't get in the way at all. At least for my playing style it doesn't.


 
I agree sir. It's just a minor adjustment at first but after playing literally 2 or 3 times you don't notice it. For my style as well I don't notice it.


----------



## sell2792 (Mar 16, 2011)

I might need to buy one, immediately.


----------



## op1e (Mar 16, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> They DID have the...... Grendel.. lol



Hey, I like my Grendel, damnit! It just took some new electronics and pickups and fretwork and tuners to square it away!


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 16, 2011)

^ How does it compare to all the people's that complained about it being terrible?


----------



## Rob_Ec (Mar 23, 2011)

i just ordered the Hadron 727.I had a couple of other sevens but i needed a baritone lol theres none on the market for under 1k =/ and i mean new on the market not used lol.Ill Post a NGD once i get it and set it up to F# or perhaps Ab idk yet.i wanted to get one before there gone!!Like the grendal!


----------



## SAWitall (Mar 24, 2011)

i ordered the hardon the other day. today its suppose to ship out . the only other guitar i own is the sr370/scope 725 and its an awesome axe. im hoping qc/u.p.s doesnt fux up my order. i also have two sets of hexbucker 7s one in my sr370 and another one im gonna swap into the hard on when it comes, pickup review and ngd to follow suit


----------



## ZackP3750 (Mar 24, 2011)

SAWitall said:


> i ordered the hardon the other day. today its suppose to ship out . the only other guitar i own is the sr370/scope 725 and its an awesome axe. im hoping qc/u.p.s doesnt fux up my order. i also have two sets of hexbucker 7s one in my sr370 and another one im gonna swap into the hard on when it comes, pickup review and ngd to follow suit



Nice, I'd like to see a review of these before I order one. I was just thinking about how I'd love a baritone 7. I love my 7421 but I like tighter strings, and the extended range will def. supply that.


----------



## Rob_Ec (Mar 26, 2011)

Ya it gave me a "hard on" too lol


SAWitall said:


> i ordered the hardon the other day. today its suppose to ship out . the only other guitar i own is the sr370/scope 725 and its an awesome axe. im hoping qc/u.p.s doesnt fux up my order. i also have two sets of hexbucker 7s one in my sr370 and another one im gonna swap into the hard on when it comes, pickup review and ngd to follow suit


----------



## coldm51 (Mar 26, 2011)

I wouldn't be embarrassed playing this thing at a show if it was good!


----------



## k5beaststa (Mar 27, 2011)

There's a new Douglas Scope-727 BARITONE!!

Douglas Scope-727 Baritone 7 String Guitar Black at RondoMusic.com
*
*


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 27, 2011)

^ I noticed that earlier. Got one of Kurt's emails with new models. There's that black 27" "Scope" and a new flame maple blue one.


----------



## Rob_Ec (Mar 30, 2011)

justgot the hardon in today its pretty awesome but setting it up sucks!!it came witha broken string stupid ups!ya ill have the ngd up within a week its gunna take me a lil while just to set this thing up so far i have it setup in a# but the thinest e string is buzzing on the first fret any idea how to fix it?i already raised the trem a lil bit so my 7th string actually palm mutes


----------



## SYLrules88 (Mar 30, 2011)

after the grendel i bought showed up at my door with a failed scarf joint, i dont think ill be buying another douglas. best of luck to all those that do!


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm still considering the blue 'Scope' 725. If they made the Hadron 25.5 in green or blue I'd have bought the thing already


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 31, 2011)

SYLrules88 said:


> after the grendel i bought showed up at my door with a failed scarf joint, i dont think ill be buying another douglas. best of luck to all those that do!



While that IS a shame, I heard 9/10 of the Grendel's were lemons. I've had 2 SR-370s (still have the 2nd) and both were immaculate out of the box. The trem of course isn't great, but the guitars are well built. Don't let one lemon ruin your batch of lemonade.  Just need to get a fresher one.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Mar 31, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Don't let one lemon ruin your batch of lemonade.  Just need to get a fresher one.


 
fucking wise words to live by right there!  im actually thinking of getting rid of two guitars since i have two 7s on the way and im moving soon. im not a trem guy so i suppose i could keep an eye out for another hard tail douglas 7.


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 31, 2011)

It's worth just blocking these trems. I doubt there's gonna be another Douglas hardtail besides the Grendel.


----------



## mrlespaulman (Mar 31, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> It's worth just blocking these trems. I doubt there's gonna be another Douglas hardtail besides the Grendel.



I wonder why that is? I would think that it'd be cheaper for the hardtail, since you wouldn't be paying for the trem and what not.


----------



## SAWitall (Mar 31, 2011)

i got my hadron in today!!literally like 20 minutes ago, lemme tell you it is VERY nice. argg i have to wait till after work to ngd this beeetch.


----------



## SAWitall (Mar 31, 2011)

mrlespaulman said:


> I wonder why that is? I would think that it'd be cheaper for the hardtail, since you wouldn't be paying for the trem and what not.


 

cheap chinese lfr....oh well it doesnt take long at all to block. and u get the benefit of a double locking hardtail....cant detune that.


----------



## mrlespaulman (Mar 31, 2011)

SAWitall said:


> cheap chinese lfr....oh well it doesnt take long at all to block. and u get the benefit of a double locking hardtail....cant detune that.




True that, sir.


----------



## op1e (Mar 31, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> ^ How does it compare to all the people's that complained about it being terrible?



Not that bad aside from electronics. Have a blackout in the bridge and sounds great. The frets need filed down on the bottom of the neck, though. They tear me up if I'm movin around a lot. Think I'm gonna put it on craigslist, I WANT A HADRON (or two). Want something for F#.


----------



## ZackP3750 (Mar 31, 2011)

op1e said:


> Not that bad aside from electronics. Have a blackout in the bridge and sounds great. The frets need filed down on the bottom of the neck, though. They tear me up if I'm movin around a lot. Think I'm gonna put it on craigslist, I WANT A HADRON (or two). Want something for F#.



Rondo has a B Stock Hadron for about $180 right now, and I think its only for some minor defect. If I had the cash I'd grab it, but I'm a broke ass


----------



## Rob_Ec (Apr 1, 2011)

i setup mine pretty decent for now in ab .its pretty good and sounds pretty good..the only flaw so far is that the body is small like really small it plays tricks on my eyes sometimes!
anyone have any idea how i can block my hardron??with what?
ill post a ngd once i have this setup completely its in beta right now haha
for the price though i recommend it!its way better than the esp sc207 i use to have.
The Frets are another thing that kinda sucks about it but it will be good for about a year i would say then i gotta refret it probably.

heres some pics i took of it for anyone wanting to see it other than the pics on rondos site.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/rob_ec-albums-douglas-hardon727.html


----------



## SAWitall (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah i know what u mean, my hadron is TINY. and light....it must weigh less than 8 pounds. i got the ngd up btw for anyone interested.


----------

